

On science crowdfunding - dnautics
http://www.indysci.org/mission/oncrowdfunding.html

======
astraeis
I like the idea of full disclosure, but when pitching to the Internet crowd
for donations, I think you need that "cool" idea to get people to read the
details behind your project. I absolutely agree with being honest disclosure,
but with all the things out there competing for attention, you need a quick
picture or phrase to capture your audience's attention. It seems difficult to
be 100% honest and still be interesting.

